# Temporary Glitch



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

At approximately 11:15 we had a minor glitch here on DBSTalk.COM.

Because of all the changes that have been made here as of late I decided today would be a good day to clean up the additions I made which I decided not to use.

In doing do I accidentally deleted a important file which caused the glitch.

Luckily I always backup before I work. 

The glitch only lasted a few moments, and I do humbly apologize for the inconvenience!

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, that's why my power went out about the same time!


----------

